# Temporal trágico na Madeira - 20 de Fevereiro 2010



## Vince (20 Fev 2010 às 12:23)

Na manhã do dia 20 de Fevereiro de 2010 uma temporal abateu-se sobre a Ilha da Madeira. Uma massa de ar muito húmida e instável deixou na Ilha elevados valores de precipitação num curto espaço de tempo.
As estações do Instituto de Meteorologia registaram em poucas horas por exemplo 108mm no Funchal, sendo que 52 foram em apenas uma hora entre as 9 e as 10 horas da manhã. Na estação do Arieiro foram 165mm, sendo que 58mm foram também apenas numa hora, das 10 às 11 horas. A massa de ar húmida e efeito orográfico das Serras da Ilha, conjugado com um Inverno já de si rigoroso com solos muito saturados, explicam o evento do ponto de vista meteorológico.


*Seguimento no fórum*
 Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010 (Página 19)

*Outros tópicos relacionados:*
 Tragédia na Madeira - Entrevista com o Prof. Delgado Domingos
 Tragédia na Madeira: Um desastre já anunciado há dois anos





*Animação do vapor de água *
*(05:00-13:30)*


----------



## unhaka (20 Fev 2010 às 14:25)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Ribeira de São João


----------



## Sunnyrainy (20 Fev 2010 às 14:31)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



unhaka disse:


> Ribeira de São João
> 
> YouTube- Cheias na madeira 2010 Ribeira de S. Joao



Impressionante Video

De facto o nosso territorio não está preparado para isto!!!
Um cataclismo!!!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 14:35)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

As minhas sinceras condolências a todos os Madeirenses e pode-se dizer que o País está de luto...


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Fev 2010 às 14:36)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



unhaka disse:


> Ribeira de São João
> 
> YouTube- Cheias na madeira 2010 Ribeira de S. Joao



Impressionante...


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2010 às 14:42)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Vince disse:


> Massa de ar muito húmida e as montanhas da ilha a fazerem o resto com muito efeito orográfico como é normal nestas situações.
> 
> *Animação do vapor de água (05:00-13:30)*



Interessantes as "explosões" convectivas dentro da própria frente a norte e a nordeste da Madeira. Dão a ideia de ser mais um cluster do que de um sistema compacto...


----------



## Hazores (20 Fev 2010 às 14:58)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

boa tarde,

estou literalmente de boca aberta a ver as imagens e noticias que estão a passar nas tv e colocadas aqui no forum, são imagens realmente impressionantes e assustadoras....

lamento as mortes já confirmadas e espero que não haja mais mortes....

um abraço muito forte a todo o pessoal da Madeira em especial aos menbros deste forum que estão a passar por esta tragédia.


----------



## Defender (20 Fev 2010 às 15:19)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*




Trabalho na área de Urbanismo e assisto todos os dias " em nome do desenvolvimento económico do país" a adulterações de Planos de Ordenamento do Território e a autorizações de construção em zonas de Reserva Ecológica Nacional, Reserva Agricola Nacional e Leitos de Cheia.

Os técnicos que dão pareceres negativos são postos de parte e considerados inimigos do desenvolvimento.

Vale tudo por um m2 de construção... que na maior parte das vezes se transforma em 100m2 de impermeabilização...


Como é possivel ser construida uma avenida e rotundas por cima de uma linha de água como está a ser mostrado na comunicação social? 

Há situações de ponta de cheia que possuem um periodo de retorno de 100 anos dificeis de prever e de dimensionamento de infra-estruturas pluviais mas há situações de perigo que podiam ser evitadas...

Mais um momento para reflectir as opções estratégicas do nosso País em nome do desenvolvimento.

Um grande abraço para todos os Madeirenses afectados


----------



## Gato Preto (20 Fev 2010 às 15:25)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Embora saiba que este meu post será um off-topic, não posso deixar de enviar as minhas condolências a todos aqueles que perderam entes queridos nesta calamidade.

Muita coragem!


----------



## frederico (20 Fev 2010 às 15:27)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Defender disse:


> Trabalho na área de Urbanismo e assisto todos os dias " em nome do desenvolvimento económico do país" a adulterações de Planos de Ordenamento do Território e a autorizações de construção em zonas de Reserva Ecológica Nacional, Reserva Agricola Nacional e Leitos de Cheia.
> 
> Os técnicos que dão pareceres negativos são postos de parte e considerados inimigos do desenvolvimento.
> 
> ...



Perdoem-me o off-topic mas não resisto a escrever isto. Que desenvolvimento? Onde está? Somos o país com mais betão por km2 (está provado pelo Eurostat) e mesmo assim não saímos da cauda da Europa.

Adiante.

Tenho estado a ler nas notícias e em comentários que houve obras que encurtaram as margens de ribeiras, reduzindo assim o seu caudal, e que não tiveram em conta leitos de cheia. Se assim foi, onde estão os responsáveis? Não deveriam ser punidos e julgados?


----------



## Sergio Ortiz (20 Fev 2010 às 15:40)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Minhas condolências e apoio aos nossos amigos da Madeira, das ilhas vem canarias.Las imagens são realmente impressionantes e assustadores, está tudo inundado


----------



## Veterano (20 Fev 2010 às 17:48)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

As minhas sinceras condolências a todos os madeirenses.

  Em alturas como estas, as palavras não traduzem o que nos vai na alma...


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 17:51)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Meus Deus que tragédia...um dia muito triste..para todos e que faz pensar um pouco nas vezes em que ansiamos por eventos extremos...


----------



## VILA REAL (20 Fev 2010 às 17:59)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

As minhas mais sinceras condolências às famílias das vítimas mortais.
Espero que os feridos se recuperem rapidamente.
Força para todos os madeirenses.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Fev 2010 às 17:59)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Desde já os meus sinceros sentimentos às famílias enlutadas e de uma forma geral a todo o povo madeirense que foi afectado por essa tragédia.

Realmente o pior para quem vive aqui em ilhas são as ribeiras e as derrocadas.

Mas culpem os políticos porque são eles os verdadeiros culpados por erros no planeamento do território, intensa desarborização, assoreamento das ribeiras e construções desenfreadas aí na Madeira, e depois é o que se vê... a natureza vinga-se e de uma forma bem cruel


----------



## granizus (20 Fev 2010 às 18:04)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Caros amigos Madeirenses, um abraço de solidariedade para vós e espero que recuperem o mais rapidamente possível. Não há mais nada a dizer, tudo isto é chocante. Todos nós gostamos de eventos extremos, mas sem consequências destas. Assim é só e apenas tragédia


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Fev 2010 às 18:27)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Um abraço de solidariedade a todos os Madeirenses, e em particular aos familiares das vitimas desta tragédia.

Imagens impressionantes estas, que nos estão a entrar pela casa dentro pelos media, desta ilha que já visitei e que fiquei a gostar bastante pelas suas terras e suas gentes.

Os finalistas aqui de Cernache que se preparavam para regressar hoje depois de uns dias na Madeira, já ouvi dizer que estão bem, apenas viram o seu voo cancelado, um mal menor perante tal situação.

Espero que o pior já esteja para trás... e FORÇA ai.


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2010 às 18:41)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Dia triste sem duvida, as minhas condolências as famílias 

 Não quero de maneira alguma lançar polémica até porque o momento não é para tal mas fica um aviso para as pessoas extremistas e irresponsáveis deste fórum, aqueles que anseiam grandes tempestades, certamente se isto fosse com um ente querido vosso talvez mudassem de opinião.....

Falando em outras coisas estou ansioso para ouvir as declarações dos responsáveis da ANPC e do IM acerca desta situação


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Fev 2010 às 18:55)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Tenho tido algumas dificuldades em acompanhar o que já se passou na Madeira, sobretudo através das webcams; as notícias que já tive a oportunidade de ouvir trazem quase sempre a marca sensacionalista por anexo, mas pelas informações aqui colocadas parece que desta vez não é tanto assim!

Certamente é bastante assustador estar em locais ao longo dos percursos por onde tudo é arrastado vindo de áreas com declives bastante acentuados.
Como é óbvio só quem conhece e lá vive poderá avaliar devidamente este terrível cenário de uma carga dramática já bem elevada. 

Politiquices nesta fase são dispensáveis, o ponto de partida é obviamente o socorro às vítimas e a posterior avaliação dos estragos com vista à correcção de medidas menos boas antes aplicadas.


----------



## Debaser (20 Fev 2010 às 18:57)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Um grande abraço de solidariedade aos madeirenses.
Estou incrédulo com a aquilo que vejo neste forum e na SIC noticias


----------



## Mjhb (20 Fev 2010 às 19:09)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Esqueçamos a política.

Graças a muitas dessas notícias parvas do "Face Oculta", a corrida a Belém por parte de Fernando Nobre e a disputa entre Manuel Alegre a ário Soares são coisas TOTALMENTE DISPENSÁVEIS neste momento de tristeza e angústia.

Agora em cheio para a SIC e TVI, acho uma coisa muito triste e humilhante dois canais de recente fundação face à RTP1 estarem tão atrás desta estação... É TRISTE. Será preciso terem morrido 32pessoas(ou mais) para estas estações darem atenção ao sofrimento madeirense e português em geral? Não são estas duas estações que andam à procura das desgraças nacionais e internacionais?
Ainda à tempos a TVI deu uma notícia de um velhote que correu atrás da vizinha com uma machado. Será esta notícia corriqueira e TOTALMENTE DISPENSÁVEL mais importante que alertar os madeirenses para o alerta vermelho do IM? Será mais importante que ter salvo vidas humanas e estragos materiais?Será mais importante que dar a conhecer a situação ao país e ao mundo?Será mais importante que oferecer um bom e verdadeiro noticiário  aos portugueses? Será preciso morrer quanta gente para aprenderem? Enfim, os meus parabéns à RTP pela transmissão ineterrupta que fez e às grandes reportagens publicadas. Para mim, esta estação cinquentenária continua a mais actual.

Os meus parabéns a todos os homens e mulheres que arriscaram a vida para ajudar quem precisa...

AS minhas condolências a quem foi directa ou indirectamente afectado por esta intempérie, e um especial abraço amigo aos familiares das vítimas mortais.

Força madeirenses, somos mais 10milhões...

P.S. Queixava-mo-nos à tempos que a RTP tinha um curto noticiário meteorológico.Já não chega?
Espero que isto sirva de lição à SIC e TVI.
Pelo amor de Deus, Buda, Alá, o que quer que seja, será que até eu, um puto de 13 anos percebe mais e tem mais espírito que homens e mulheres formadas dos canais em causa? Será que não percebem o que vai na alma dos portugueses? Nem este extenso texto que escrevi serve para exprimir a minha desilusão e repulsão pela SIC e TVI.


----------



## carlitinhos (20 Fev 2010 às 19:16)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Quero apenas deixar os pesames a todos quantos perderam entes queridos, uma abraço de solidariedade a todos os Madeirenses, fiquei impressionado com as imagens da RTP Madeira, como é possivel em tão pouco tempo tamanha quantidade de agua, lama, pedregulhos, arvores criarem tanta destruição.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 19:33)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

*Temporal no Arquipélago da Madeira*



> O Arquipélago da Madeira foi afectado no dia 20 de Fevereiro por um sistema frontal de forte actividade associado a uma depressão que às 00UTC estava centrada na região dos Açores e em deslocamento para nordeste. A massa de ar quente associada a este sistema frontal caracterizou-se por elevada instabilidade e transportando um grande conteúdo de vapor de água. Na sua trajectória pela ilha, a orografia constituiu um factor adicional de agravamento do fenómeno.
> Esta situação determinou a emissão de avisos de precipitação pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P., a partir do dia 19, às 19h25, elevando-se o nível de severidade ao longo da evolução do fenómeno, tendo sido emitido aviso vermelho ? o nível mais severo na escala de avisos utilizada pelo IM - às 10 h do dia 20.
> Os valores mais elevados de precipitação acumulada numa hora registados nas estações Funchal-Observatório e Pico do Areeiro foram respectivamente 52 mm (entre as 9 e as 10 h) e 58 mm (entre as 10 e as 11 h). Entre as 6 e as 11h registaram-se 108 mm e 165 mm nas estações mencionadas. O valor acumulado em 6 horas na estação Funchal-Observatório foi superior ao valor normal de 30 anos (1961-1990).
> 
> IM



Era isto que devia ter sido dito/lido no comunicado à comunicação social, acompanhado de previsão.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Fev 2010 às 20:05)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Tenho estado sem palavras... sempre a acompanhar a situação... que dizer?!

Ao povo madeirense, tem de ter muita força para se erguer e reconstruir...

As meus pesamos aos entes queridos, e uma palavra de carinho...

Não tenho muito jeito para isto mas é a intenção é de solidariedade...

Força Madeira nestas horas dificeis..


----------



## Johnny Storm (20 Fev 2010 às 20:14)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Mário Barros disse:


> Não compreendo como é que a situação chegou a este ponto  eu estou impressionadíssimo com os avultados estragos e o caos que está lançado na ilha.
> 
> Isto é, e foi, apenas mais uma prova de que os modelos não conseguem modelar bem estas situações dando apenas luzes daquilo que se poderá passar, cabe aos meteorologistas entender, interpretar e alertar para o perigo da situação.



Oh Mário, o nosso run de MM5 de ontem previu os mais de 50 mm/h que ocorreram!

http://www.weather.ul.pt/mapas.php?reg=madeira&dia=20100220_00&var=PSLVCHUVA&dom=4


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 20:21)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Johnny Storm disse:


> Oh Mário, o nosso run de MM5 de ontem previu os mais de 50 mm/h que ocorreram!
> 
> http://www.weather.ul.pt/mapas.php?reg=madeira&dia=20100220_00&var=PSLVCHUVA&dom=4



Sim, mas mesmo assim nunca com a extrema exactidão, às vezes preve-se isso e nada ocorre, não se prevê nada e ocorre, etc etc. Falo de situações extremas claro.


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Os 50 mm numa hora são apenas um valor entre muitos outros, não esquecer os do Arieiro. E sobretudo não esquecer o muito que choveu há bem pouco tempo ( no dia 2 deste mês) também na Madeira, em que o Rog registou mais de 300mm no norte, e muitos outros mm mais em eventos menores. São situações que vão acumulando em solos cada vez mais saturados, não é apenas um dado valor que explica tudo.


----------



## Johnny Storm (20 Fev 2010 às 20:34)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Que informação dispõe o IM para efectuar previsões numéricas para a Madeira? Por acaso não faço ideia! Nós corremos o MM5 para os arquipélagos em alta resolução (2km para a Madeira e 6km para os Grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores).


----------



## Hazores (20 Fev 2010 às 20:50)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

boa noite,

é muito, mas mesmo muito triste esta realidade que está acontecer na ilha da madeira. 

um abraço muito forte a todos os madeirenses, que tenham esperança no futuro para reconstruirem uma ilha mais bonita ainda...

os meus pesamos a todos aqueles que perderam familiares ou amigos nesta tragédia de 20 Fevereiro 

helder


----------



## Black_Heart (20 Fev 2010 às 20:55)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Quero apenas deixar uma palavra de Solidariedade a todo o povo Madeirense


----------



## squidward (20 Fev 2010 às 20:56)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

só por curiosidade, anteontem fez 2 anos que 2 pessoas morreram em Belas arrastadas pelas aguas no dia 18/02/2008...coincidências, ou não.
Mas hoje foi muito mais grave


----------



## ferreirinha47 (20 Fev 2010 às 21:01)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Quero desejar as mais sentidas condolências a todos os que perderam os seus entes queridos, e coragem aos que perderam bens materiais,permitam-me uma palavra especial de pêsames e coragem à familia do Bombeiro falecido, ja que perdi mais um colega, e por sermos por vezes injustemente tratados.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Fev 2010 às 21:16)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Boa noite a todos.

É com pesar que vou sabendo do sucedido na Madeira. É triste tanto sofrimento não só daqueles que perderam a vida como daqueles que ficaram feridos ou tiveram alguém afectado por esta intempérie. É de facto um momento triste...

Queria fazer aqui um reparo aqueles que aqui mostraram a sua posição relativa aos nossos membros que gostariam de ver eventos extremos a nível meteorológico.

*Nenhum de nós gosta de ver o sofrimento humano; por mais vontade que tenhamos em assistir a fenómenos meteorológicos violentos, extremos, raros, etc., nada disso é sinónimo de querer o sofrimento humano.
100% de nós, presentes neste fórum, trocaríamos assistir estes fenómenos pelo bem das pessoas. Nenhum de nós quer que o outro sofra.
*
Pensar o contrário é ser *pateta*.. Todos nós somos adultos e como tal temos que saber distinguir as coisas.

Desculpem mas há muita gente de fora a ler isto. Uma palavra que seja fora do contexto pode ser mal interpretada. Porque aqui todas as pessoas são de bem...


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Fev 2010 às 21:17)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

As minhas mais sinceras condolências ao povo madeirense!!! Que este dia seja lembrado a união e a solidariedade do povo Português! 

Politicos, deixem se de "faces ocultas" e metam mãos á obra! 

PRECISA SE URGENTEMENTE DE UM RADAR NA MADEIRA


----------



## rufer (20 Fev 2010 às 21:21)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Só queria também deixar uma palavra de amizade e solidariedade com os amigos madeirenses nesta altura difícil. Não tenho palavras para dizer mais nada.


----------



## actioman (20 Fev 2010 às 21:31)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

A falta que o radar por lá faz e o útil que teria sido hoje...

Mas se nem o Norte do continente está ainda dotado de um, quanto mais uma longínqua ilha que só é lembrada pelas tricas da politica e pouco mais. 

Há dinheiro para esbanjar em tanta coisa sem um interesse deverás nacional, mas para isto não há!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Fev 2010 às 21:32)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Os meus votos de condolências e pesar para todo o Povo Madeirense, e em particular para os meus companheiros madeirenses aqui do forum pela terrivel tragédia.

Um forte abraço de solidariedade


----------



## Iceberg (20 Fev 2010 às 21:35)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Chocado e espantado como todos os portugueses neste pesaroso dia.

A Natureza a dize mais uma vez que quem manda é ela e mais ninguém.

Nós somos apenas pequenas partes deste complexo puzzle que representa o ecossistema da Terra.

É nestas alturas que um forum como o nosso demonstra toda a sua utilidade e relevância.

Um grande abraço de solidariedade a todos os madeirenses, e as minhas sinceras condolências a todos os afectados por perdas humanas.

Infelizmente, temo que nas próximas horas, a real dimensão desta tragédia venha a ser ainda mais dramática. 

P.S.: onservei hoje com espanto na televisão uma meteorologista informar que nos próximos dias, aqui no continente, se espera chuva normal (fraca e moderada)   Mas nas previsões do IM não indicam chuva ou aguaceiros fortes nos próximos dias !?


----------



## Kraliv (20 Fev 2010 às 21:54)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

IMPRESSIONANTES as imagens que se vão vendo das ribeiras lá pelo Funchal e que chocam qualquer um. 
É na verdade impressionante a força da natureza.

Infelizmente, este tipo de catástrofes são sempre agravadas com a perda de vidas humanas como está confirmado e sabe-se lá o que ainda irão encontrar.



Um abraço de solidariedade!!


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 21:57)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



vejam este video.... no fim da ribeira de santa luzia!!! metatde da ponte ruiu........


----------



## DMartins (20 Fev 2010 às 22:09)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Os meus sentimentos... 

Para todos aqueles que pedem aqui situações extremas, pensem duas vezes.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 22:30)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

*Um dilúvio sem paralelo em Portugal*


> Os valores ainda não estão confirmados pelo Instituto de Metereologia, mas os dados das estimativas são arrasadores: "No Pico do Arieiro, os valores recolhidos foram de 185 litros por metro quadrado", diz ao DN Costa Alves. O meteorologista diz que nunca se viu coisa assim em Portugal. "Lembro-me de alguns registos até 120 litros, mas nada deste género".
> 
> Foi, portanto, um dilúvio sem paralelo em Portugal aquele que se abateu sobre a Madeira e já levou a vida a, pelo menos, 32 pessoas - o número é o possível de apurar até ao momento face às dificuldades no terreno (casas destruídas, carros levados pelas enxurradas, estradas apagadas do mapa, etc), mas há algum receio de que possa aumentar consideravelmente.
> Só para se ter uma ideia da intensidade da chuva, Costa Alves fala da concentração da precipitação num curto espaço de tempo. "No Pico do Arieiro, recolheu-se o valor de 60 litros só entre as 10.00 e as 11.00 da manhã. E 30 entre as 11.00 e as 12.00". Ou seja, foi ao final da manhã que o céu se abateu sobre a Madeira.
> ...


----------



## amarusp (20 Fev 2010 às 22:32)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

De facto é impresionante a força da natureza. Os meus sinceros sentimentos.


----------



## David sf (20 Fev 2010 às 22:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Um dilúvio sem paralelo em Portugal*



Não houve um dia em 97 acima dos 200 mm em Monchique?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 22:40)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



David sf disse:


> Não houve um dia em 97 acima dos 200 mm em Monchique?



Sim.

Link interessante acerca das regiões afectadas na Madeira.

http://static.publico.clix.pt/homepage/temporalnamadeira/


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Mário Barros disse:


> Sim.
> 
> Link interessante acerca das regiões afectadas na Madeira.
> 
> http://static.publico.clix.pt/homepage/temporalnamadeira/



Mas a ilha que aparece no link é a Ilha de São Jorge?!!
Pelo menos Ponta Delgada não fica na Madeira!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 22:50)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



ferreira5 disse:


> Mas a ilha que aparece no link é a Ilha de São Jorge?!!
> Pelo menos Ponta Delgada não fica na Madeira!



A mim aparece a ilha da Madeira


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 22:52)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

pessoal e a ILHA DA MADEIRA!!!!! existe aqui uma ponte delgada, sao jorge, arco de sao jorge!!!!!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 22:54)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



profgeo disse:


> pessoal e a ILHA DA MADEIRA!!!!! existe aqui uma ponte delgada, sao jorge, arco de sao jorge!!!!!!!



Desculpa confusão minha...


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 22:58)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

nao faz mal heheh


----------



## Skizzo (20 Fev 2010 às 23:35)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Imagens retiradas do fórum autohoje:


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 23:39)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Skizzo disse:


> Imagens retiradas do fórum autohoje:



Sem palavras...


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2010 às 00:45)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Acho que me vai ficar para sempre na memória os relatos dos nossos amigos do Fórum que desde o início da manhã descreviam apavorados o que se estava a passar...temendo o pior...que veio mesmo acontecer.
Todo o apoio é pouco e Srs. Governantes não há tempo a perder...há que enviar equipas de resgate e todo o material logístico de para situações de catástrofe.


----------



## profgeo (21 Fev 2010 às 01:01)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



pessoal, momento em que a rua 31janeiro desaba!!!!


----------



## profgeo (21 Fev 2010 às 01:32)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Fev 2010 às 02:09)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Quando vi os vossos 1ºs relatos e registos ,assim que  acordei, fui de imediato ver ao IM os registos de precipitação da Madeira .
E fiquei impressionado.
Em ( quase) todas as estações, os valores apresentados naquela hora,
naquela simples hora , faziam  crer que me tinha enganado
e teria  clicado no registo trimestral ou até semestral  dessas estações .
Com os posteriores vossos relatos, mais a informação disponível no IM,
(outras horas anteriores já tinha tido precipitação exagerada, em solos saturados) depressa se apercebeu que o evento poderia tomar proporções dantescas,como as que infelizmente acabou por acontecer.
Os vossos testemunhos , antes das imagens posteriormente por todos nós já visionadas,( e mais as que vão surgir),antes ainda de tantas tragédias pessoais,são agora documentos vivos, sentidos , históricos.


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2010 às 02:16)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*





(c) BBC





(c) BBC


----------



## Magnusson (21 Fev 2010 às 02:31)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Venho só aqui deixar um grande abraço e mostrar a minha solidariedade para com os Madeirenses no geral, e em particular para os Madeirenses aqui do fórum, estarão na minha oração.

Abraço


----------



## excalibas (21 Fev 2010 às 03:01)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Foi um dia deveras impressionante. 
Os meus sentimentos a todos os que perderam familiares e amigos. 
Aos que ainda têm pessoas desaparecidas, espero que tenha sido apenas um desencontro momentâneo e que amanhã tudo não passe disso, um desencontro.
Agora é altura de enterrar os mortos, cuidar dos feridos e reconstruir para que a Madeira continue a ser o "nosso" paraíso no atlântico.


----------



## Carlos Dias (21 Fev 2010 às 10:35)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

*Alguem tem sabe se o outro lado da Ilha, em São Vicente e Porto Muniz , a situação tambe é de destruição..??*


----------



## AMendonca (21 Fev 2010 às 10:38)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Bom Dia a todos, desde já agradeço a vossa colaboração com as informações neste fórum. 
Desde ontem que não existem comunicações com a costa norte da ilha da Madeira, rede fixa e rede móvel, nomeadamente, Lamaceiros, Porto Moniz e São Vicente pelo menos. 
Algum de vós tem notícias do estado da costa norte?

Ainda não consegui contactar ninguêm no concelho do Porto Moniz desde 6ª feira.

Força a todos os que foram atingidos por esta calamidade.


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Fev 2010 às 10:49)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Segundo ouvi na radio, os concelhos mais afectados foram o Funchal, Ribeira Brava e parece que também houve vitimas mortais no Curral das Freiras. Acerca da comunicação, como já havia sido dito, a Madeira está com problemas de comunicação fixa e moveis.
Se soubermos de mais alguma coisa, de certeza que será postado cá!
De certeza que estão todos bem...
cumps


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2010 às 10:53)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Carlos Dias disse:


> *Alguem tem sabe se o outro lado da Ilha, em São Vicente e Porto Muniz , a situação tambe é de destruição..??*






AMendonca disse:


> Algum de vós tem notícias do estado da costa norte?
> Ainda não consegui contactar ninguêm no concelho do Porto Moniz desde 6ª feira.




Olá,
A costa norte não parece ter sido muito afectada, em relação a Porto Moniz no extremo Oeste da costa norte, tentei saber agora via twitter, e toda a zona Oeste continua isolada sem comunicações. Certamente estará tudo bem e hoje haverá progressos com a melhoria do estado do tempo.


----------



## Carlos Dias (21 Fev 2010 às 11:06)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

*TV Globo - Brasil :

Sobe a 38 o número de mortos pelas chuvas na Ilha da Madeira, em Portugal
Mais de 100 pessoas se feriram, e 200 perderam suas casas.
Equipes vindas do continente vão ajudar nas buscas*






[ame="http://video.globo.com/Videos/Player/Noticias/0,,GIM1215070-7823-MORTOS+EM+DESLIZAMENTO+DE+TERRA+NA+ILHA+DA+MADEIRA+JA+SAO,00.html"]Globo VÃ­deos - VIDEO - Mortos em deslizamento de terra na Ilha da Madeira jÃ¡ sÃ£o 32@@AMEPARAM@@midiaId=1215070&amp;autoStart@@AMEPARAM@@1215070[/ame]

*As enchentes e os deslizamentos de terra atingiram o arquipélago no sábado, destruindo pontes, bloqueando estradas com pedras e lama e deixando localizadas isoladas na ilha atlântica, que tem cerca de 250 mil moradores e é um popular destino turístico português, atraindo principalmente britânicos.

A chuva alagou ruas de Funchal capital do arquipélago da Madeira, que fica 900 km ao sudoeste de Lisboa.

Mais de 100 pessoas foram feridas e cerca de 200 tiveram suas casas destruídas e precisaram ser levadas a abrigos providenciados pelas autoridades locais. 

O premiê português, José Sócrates, visitou o local na noite de sábado e prometeu toda a ajuda ao governo local. 

Meteorolistas portugueses disseram que a quantidade de chuva no sábado foi superior à média, mas que não deve chover mais nos próximos dias na região

Em declarações à imprensa portuguesa, o prefeito de Funchal, Miguel Albuquerque, disse que várias de suas avenidas principais e bairros estão completamente intransitáveis. As regiões mais baixas da cidade e dois de seus principais shoppings tiveram que ser esvaziados. 

Devido aos ventos de até 100 km/h, o tráfego aéreo foi desviado para as Ilhas Canárias, a menos de 400 quilômetros de distância *


----------



## AMendonca (21 Fev 2010 às 11:20)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Vince disse:


> Olá,
> A costa norte não parece ter sido muito afectada, em relação a Porto Moniz no extremo Oeste da costa norte, tentei saber agora via twitter, e toda a zona Oeste continua isolada sem comunicações. Certamente estará tudo bem e hoje haverá progressos com a melhoria do estado do tempo.



Obrigado, Consegui saber por um contacto na Assistência da Via Rápida que houve uma derrocada perto do "Sitio da Poncha" por cima do Modelo da Ribeira Brava, que impede completamente o acesso à Encumeada e à Serra de Água. 
Por outro lado na Sic Noticias, informaram que o acesso à zona Oeste pela Ponta do Sol tambêm está cortado, não se consegue chegar à Calheta.

A Costa Norte continua isolada, Não Há Comunicações nem acessos.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Fev 2010 às 11:24)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

A SIC refere que o número de mortos subiu para *40*!

Falei há pouco com um amigo meu que está no Funchal, ele diz que a situação está caótica e que há muitos desaparecidos, pelo que o número de mortos ainda poderá subir mais!


----------



## Carlos Dias (21 Fev 2010 às 11:30)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*


----------



## fsl (21 Fev 2010 às 11:31)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Associo-me ao *Luto provocado por esta catástrofe que atingiu a Madeira.
A minha solidariedade

FSL*


----------



## lmviana (21 Fev 2010 às 11:49)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Bom dia pessoal!

Toda a força para o pessoal da madeira! 

Desculpem o off-topic:

mas, nao ha comunicações para o lado norte da ilha certo? não há por la radio amadores contactáveis? nestas situações é de dar mais valor a esse tipo de comunicações!


----------



## João Soares (21 Fev 2010 às 12:04)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

40 mortos, 120 feridos, 250 desalojados e 248 desaparecidos! 

Os meus pêsames para os Madeirenses!


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2010 às 12:30)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Temo muito que as vitimas mortais subam até os 300...
Força Madeira!


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2010 às 12:34)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Calma com esse tipo de afirmações, há muitas pessoas preocupadas e isso é pura especulação que só serve para afligir quem não consegue falar com os seus. Há muitos desaparecidos que são pessoas apenas incontactáveis. O nosso amigo Rog também esteve ontem incontactável mais de 12 horas e estava tudo bem a zona dele. Ainda esta manhã ouvi relatos emocionados de reencontros felizes de pessoas que não sabiam umas das outras.Certamente que o balanço irá aumentar, mas não vale a pena especular números desse género. Limitemos-nos a dados oficiais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2010 às 12:35)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Esta madrugada recebi uma notícia através de um amigo meu que ainda estou chocado, eu pensava que uma amiga minha estava cá no Algarve(Tavira) que é natural da Madeira estivesse cá, mas na 6ªfeira ela partiu para o Funchal para ir passar uma semana de férias à terra natal, ninguém sabe dela, eu telefono-lhe aparece sempre aquela voz irritante, deixe mensagem no voice-mail, ela é TMN e na ilha a rede TMN não funciona, espero que esteje tudo bem com ela, ela é uma pessoa espectacular e não merecia isto, tenho esperança que ela esteja bem.


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Fev 2010 às 12:42)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Encontrei algumas fotografias na internet, e decidi partilhar convosco.



> *Mau tempo em Machico inundou baixa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fonte: http://pmachico.net/mainpt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=587&Itemid=1


----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2010 às 12:46)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Mais um offtopic mas tendo em conta a situação penso que seja compreensível.

Quero manifestar o meu profundo pesar à familia das vitimas que foram perdidas neste grande desastre.

Nós amantes da metereologia gostamos de fenómenos metereológicos mas não assim causando mortes e destruíção.

Um bem haja à Madeira e força para a reconstrução e recuperação emocional.


----------



## iceworld (21 Fev 2010 às 13:00)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Temporal na Madeira em análise com o meteorologista Anthímio de Azevedo


http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...ista-anthimio-de-azevedo20-02-2010-205038.htm


----------



## jonhfx (21 Fev 2010 às 13:05)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Temporal. Calheta: À a lamentar uma morte no concelho, um trabalhador das Estradas da Madeira que morreu a limpar a estrada do Paul do Mar. Na zona do Pinheiro ( Arco da Calheta) à uma casa que foi atingida pela enxurrada, presume-se que existam 2 pessoas no interior, o socorro esta a se fazer de maneira muito morosa....

Ainda não existem comunicações!


----------



## profgeo (21 Fev 2010 às 13:10)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

bom dia pessoal o sol brilha por aqui!!!

mas estou com este jornalista da sic, SANTA ANTONIO nao é uma ALDEIA!!!!! mas sim uma freguesia da funchal, a mais povoada da madeira(mais de 20.000 mil habitantes).

ja agora aquilo nao e a cota 200 mas sim perto do das instalações do maritimo!!!

a cota 200 corresponde em certas partes a via rapida, mais abaixo


----------



## iceworld (21 Fev 2010 às 13:10)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Madeira: radar meteorológico podia ter previsto o temporal três horas antes de acontecer


http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...+o+temporal+tres+horas+antes+de+acontecer.htm


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Fev 2010 às 13:10)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



iceworld disse:


> Temporal na Madeira em análise com o meteorologista Anthímio de Azevedo
> 
> 
> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...ista-anthimio-de-azevedo20-02-2010-205038.htm



"Eu vou imitar um bocadinho a voz dele!!!"
Ele simplesmente podia dizer normalmente e não pronunciar daquela maneira, foi no minimo estúpido da parte desse senhor. E o pior é que nem sabe imitar minimamente a pronúncia madeirense. Até parece que está a gozar com o povo madeirense!


----------



## profgeo (21 Fev 2010 às 13:14)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

o jornalista da rtp referiu que ha varios mortos no CURRAL das Freiras


----------



## Mamede (21 Fev 2010 às 13:19)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta madrugada recebi uma notícia através de um amigo meu que ainda estou chocado, eu pensava que uma amiga minha estava cá no Algarve(Tavira) que é natural da Madeira estivesse cá, mas na 6ªfeira ela partiu para o Funchal para ir passar uma semana de férias à terra natal, ninguém sabe dela, eu telefono-lhe aparece sempre aquela voz irritante, deixe mensagem no voice-mail, ela é TMN e na ilha a rede TMN não funciona, espero que esteje tudo bem com ela, ela é uma pessoa espectacular e não merecia isto, tenho esperança que ela esteja bem.





iceworld disse:


> Madeira: radar meteorológico podia ter previsto o temporal três horas antes de acontecer
> 
> 
> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...+o+temporal+tres+horas+antes+de+acontecer.htm



A todos os madeirenses, o meu abraço solidário.
A todos os políticos esqueçam as guerras e unam-se na ajuda à Madeira.
Aos moderadores - quanto custa o radar? 
Seria possível lançarmos uma campanha para a compra do dito?
Quem quizesse no forum comparticiparia, e tentariamos envolver toda a sociedade na nossa causa?
Assim, para além das palavras de solidariedade fariamos algo de positivo pela Madeira.
Será que é possível?


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2010 às 13:20)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

De facto uma tragédia de contornos e consequências ainda não conhecidos...

nas notícias ouvi há momentos que na zona do Curral das Freiras no interior da ilha e rodeada de escarpas e montanhas, houve grandes deslizamentos de terras que soterraram muitas casas..não se sabe ao certo o que se passou naquela zona pois até os helicópteros estão com dificuldades em chegar lá....4000 pessoas estão entregues à sua sorte...

Outras zonas no interior da ilha também estão incontactáveis...ou porque estão desaparecidos ou porque as comunicações telefónicas não funcionam e por isso não podem dar notícias...


----------



## Miazita (21 Fev 2010 às 13:31)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Snifa disse:


> De facto uma tragédia de contornos e consequências ainda não conhecidos...
> 
> nas notícias ouvi há momentos que na zona do Curral das Freiras no interior da ilha e rodeada de escarpas e montanhas, houve grandes deslizamentos de terras que soterraram muitas casas..não se sabe ao certo o que se passou naquela zona pois até os helicópteros estão com dificuldades em chegar lá....4000 pessoas estão entregues à sua sorte...
> 
> Outras zonas no interior da ilha também estão incontactáveis...ou porque estão desaparecidos ou porque as comunicações telefónicas não funcionam e por isso não podem dar notícias...




alguem sabe para quando estam previstas serem renovadas as comunicaçoes?


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2010 às 13:38)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Mamede disse:


> Aos moderadores - quanto custa o radar?
> Seria possível lançarmos uma campanha para a compra do dito?
> Quem quizesse no forum comparticiparia, e tentariamos envolver toda a sociedade na nossa causa?
> Assim, para além das palavras de solidariedade fariamos algo de positivo pela Madeira.
> Será que é possível?



Um radar custa 2 milhões de euros 

O IM que ironicamente ainda há pouco esteve na Madeira e pressionou sobre o assunto deve aproveitar esta tragédia para pressionar ainda mais. Nada tem de imoral fazê-lo nesta altura, pois os políticos e governantes, de todas as cores, este problema dos radares é transversal a décadas de diferentes governos, pois os políticos só metem trancas à porta com a casa roubada, e se não for agora não será nunca. 

Hoje o assunto é falado na comunicação social, suponho que por pressão do IM, e se assim for, tem também todo o nosso apoio. O radar está já previsto, mas estou convencido que iríamos ver isto a arrastar-se durante anos e anos como está a ser com o radar do norte do país, pode ser que agora com a tragédia seja diferente.

Refira-se que ninguém pode afirmar que o radar mudaria alguma coisa na dimensão desta tragédia, mas o radar é essencial em meteorologia, e qualquer hora de antecipação que se ganhe é importante. Para além do radar há muita coisa que é preciso mudar em Portugal, na forma como um aviso vermelho urgente chega à população por exemplo.

Mais logo compilo estas mensagens do radar e junto a outras que estão dispersas pelo fórum, para também nós todos pressionarmos o assunto. Talvez pudéssemos lançar uma petição sobre o assunto.


----------



## alex vieria (21 Fev 2010 às 13:38)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

O Curral das freiras (Câmara de Lobos) e Serra de agua (Ribeira Brava), são localidades que pouco se sabe, o meu receio é que o nº de mortos aumente, mas penso que os 248 desaparecidos, a sua grande maioria serão pessoas incontactaveis, a Madeira profuncda e rural, tem vales muitos profundos de de fortes declives que podem chegar a 500 mts de alt literalmente em queda livre, onde muitas ribeiras tem o seu berço nesses vales, os relatos é de muitas enxurradas, muitas casas soterradas. O próprio presidente da junta do Curral, não tem ainda a completa noção da dimensão, devido que caiu muitas pontes e o acesso é impossivel, só é possivel chegar com montanhistas!!! oxála essas pessoas estejam tudo bem a espera de ajuda.

O tempo actual as 13:30h

Ceú Limpo ou Pouco Nublado no litoral sul, mas nas montanhas existe muitas nuvens com algum desenvolvimento. Só devo de destacar o vento que é moderado!!!

Temperatura actual: 20,2ºC
HR: 75%
Precipitação desde as 00h: 0,2mm
Vento: WSW a 28,9 km/h, rajadas de W 43,7 Km/h
Pressão: 1005.1 mb

Total precipitação de *ontem* depois de uma contagem exaustiva e definitiva foi:* 119,9 mm* na minha estação.


----------



## alex vieria (21 Fev 2010 às 13:48)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Miazita disse:


> alguem sabe para quando estam previstas serem renovadas as comunicaçoes?



Esta prevista para 2ºf a tarde, a comunicação estará completamente restabelecidos a nível, móvel, TV e internet. (meo, TMN e PT) o seja são entidades que fazem parte da PT.

Zonas altas dos concelhos, zonas montanhosas, zona oeste e norte da ilha são as áreas que sofreram com os problemas de comunicação.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Fev 2010 às 13:49)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Vince disse:


> Um radar custa 2 milhões de euros
> 
> *O IM *que ironicamente ainda há pouco esteve na Madeira e pressionou sobre o assunto *deve aproveitar esta tragédia para pressionar *ainda mais. *Nada tem de imoral fazê-lo nesta altura*, pois os políticos e governantes, de todas as cores, este problema dos radares é transversal a décadas de diferentes governos, pois os políticos só metem trancas à porta com a casa roubada, e se não for agora não será nunca.
> 
> ...





Ora nem mais...sempre era uma maneira de toda a comunidade MeteoPT (e não só) ajudar os Madeirenses 

Força nisso!!


----------



## Mamede (21 Fev 2010 às 13:49)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Vince disse:


> Um radar custa 2 milhões de euros
> 
> O IM que ironicamente ainda há pouco esteve na Madeira e pressionou sobre o assunto deve aproveitar esta tragédia para pressionar ainda mais. Nada tem de imoral fazê-lo nesta altura, pois os políticos e governantes, de todas as cores, este problema dos radares é transversal a décadas de diferentes governos, pois os políticos só metem trancas à porta com a casa roubada, e se não for agora não será nunca.
> 
> ...



Obrigada pela resposta e esclarecimentos.
Vamos então pela petição, e já agora também um radar para o Norte!
Contém comigo!


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2010 às 13:58)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Mamede disse:


> Obrigada pela resposta e esclarecimentos.
> Vamos então pela petição, e já agora também um radar para o Norte!
> Contém comigo!



É pena que tenham de ocorrer tragédias para que possam pôr mãos à obra. 
Mas vamos encarar este apoio ao radar na Madeira, como uma prevenção, que no futuro nos poderá ser muito útil. 


Sobre o radar no norte, já há um tópico de discussão:

 Radar meteorológico no norte do país (Serra da Freita, Arouca)


----------



## Rayco (21 Fev 2010 às 13:59)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Desde La Palma quiero expresar mis condolencias a los familiares de las victimas y al pueblo de Madeira


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2010 às 14:27)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Vasculhando um pouco no google percebe-se que os tais 185mm em 6h não tinham muito por onde escapar. Todas as vertentes de escoamento apontam directamente para o Funchal. E são vertentes que descem dos 1200m até ao nível do mar em poucos quilómetros. Acho que não se pode falar em absurdo pluviométrico, são condições de descarga excepcionais mas temos no histórico situações relativamente próximas noutros pontos do nosso território. Aqui o ordenamento e a densidade populacional podem também ter sido decisivos. Será que o povoamento do Funchal comporta tantos habitantes?


----------



## AMendonca (21 Fev 2010 às 14:28)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Recebi notícias da Serra de Água, uma pessoa conseguiu sair a pé. Só tenho a informação que junto à igreja está tudo bem. 
Ainda não há comunicações lá.


----------



## alex vieria (21 Fev 2010 às 14:39)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Vou apresentar uma serie de imagens de satelite, editadas por mim:

1º imagem: A madeira no pano do fundo, numa visão geral, a figura ovalada, descreve o ponto critico das precipitações, claramente um vertente sul. As ribeiras que nascem nos picos mais altos da Ilha, Paul da Serra, "planalto oeste" provocaram grandes estragos na Ribeira brava e Tabua devido que as suas ribeiras nascem nos pontos mais altos. Mais no centro da ilha temos o maciço central onde encontra-se os picos mais altos da ilha, Ruivo e Arieero, nascem as ribeiras que passam pelo curral e as principais ribeiras do Funchal.







2º imagem: Ilustras as localidades insoladas e com falta de comunicação, onde se suspeita, que a maioria dos desaparecidos e possiveis mortos se encontarm. A figura ovalada a vossa esquerda é Serra de Agua (Ribeira Brava) e a figura ovalada no vosso lado direito é o curral das freiras (câmara de lobos).







3º imagem com maior resolução é o Curral da freiras (Camara de Lobos), e as figuras ovaladas mostram, as localidades com potencial de destruição e possiveis mortos ou desaparecidos.








4º imagem: É a Serra de Agua e Moleiro (Ribeira Brava), localidades insoladas, onde as figuras ovaladas mostram, as localidades com potencial de destruição e possiveis mortos ou desaparecidos.







Não sei se ajudou estas ilustrações para vocês terem melhor percepção da dimensão ainda uma incógnita!!!


----------



## Hazores (21 Fev 2010 às 14:50)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

bom dia,

alguem já sabe alguma coisa sobre o Rog (Adminstrador)?


----------



## alex vieria (21 Fev 2010 às 14:55)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Agora vou mostra a minha sorte!!! eu moro frente a uma ribeira denominada a ribeira da Caldeira, a minha sorte, que a mesma não nasce nos picos mais altos da ilha e é uma ribeira com pouco km de comprimento. Ela de facto transbordou, mas devido por não nasce no próprio maciço central, foi a nossa sorte!!! As ribeiras que nascem nos picos mais altos da ilha em especial o Maciço central e algumas que provem do planalto oeste “paul da serra” foram as que causaram as maiores desgraças na ilha!!!

1º Imagem: Um perspectiva geral onde eu moro!!!







2º Imagem, mostra a ribeira da Caldeira onde nasce e o caminho que ela toma, até chegar ao mar. Reparem que ela não nasce nos pontos mais altos e a mesma é relativamente de poucos km de comprimento, por isso, o seu comportamento foi razoável. a figura ovalada é o local preciso onde eu moro. Existiu alguma destruição mas nada que se compare em outras zonas da Madeira. Só tenho que lamentar algumas inundações onde moro, e muito alcatrão levantado nas estradas e adufas!!!


----------



## alex vieria (21 Fev 2010 às 14:59)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Hazores disse:


> bom dia,
> 
> alguem já sabe alguma coisa sobre o Rog (Adminstrador)?




Ele esta bem, segundo o vince disse a pouco aqui no própio forum. O norte onde mora o rog, não foi muito atingido!!! o pior foi na vertente sul da ilha. Hazores!!! Não te preocupes com ele esta tudo bem!!!


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2010 às 14:59)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Hazores disse:


> bom dia,
> 
> alguem já sabe alguma coisa sobre o Rog (Adminstrador)?



Subscrevo a pergunta...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Fev 2010 às 15:16)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

NEWS:

Madeira and Porto Santo Islands


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2010 às 15:16)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

O Rog até já postou aqui ontem à noite. Tudo fino 

Já há mais informações do Curral das Freiras, zona menos atingida é o centro da vila, há muitas derrocadas e até ao momento tem-se conhecimento de um morto e um desaparecido.
Parece que um professor da Escola local fez o duro percurso a pé pelas montanhas e trouxe mais informação. Helicópteros Merlim da Força Aérea tem tentado ir para lá mas tem estado muito vento, pode ser que à tarde melhore, enquanto isso maquinas tentam abrir as vias. Amanhã chega também à Madeira a fragata Corte Real com helicóptero da Marinha.


----------



## alex vieria (21 Fev 2010 às 15:22)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



Vince disse:


> pode ser que à tarde melhore, enquanto isso maquinas tentam abrir as vias.




Não me parece vince!!! o tempo aqui não vai permitir, e daqui a umas três horas, vai ficar de noite.

Actualmente, o vento médio se intensifica. Cai neste preciso momento chuvisco, o nevoeiro tende a descer!!!


----------



## Carlos Dias (21 Fev 2010 às 15:32)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

*A situação + grave está na Ribeira Brava , especialmente na freguesia de Serra D'Agua, que é caminho para quem vai para o lado Norte...E o Curral das Freiras que está praticamante isolada...nem helicopteros conseguem chegar no local e com certeza , deve ter sido o ponto de maior tragedia na ilha. 

Tenho parentes na Vila de São Vicente , ao norte da Ilha e ainda não consegui ter noticias*


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2010 às 15:58)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Ao início da tarde durante o almoço, até ao momento que me foi possível ver o noticiário da 13 horas na RTP1, pôde-se ter uma perspectiva geral da situação caótica que se vive em vários pontos da ilha, a equipa de reportagem ponderou a hipótese de uma deslocação até ao lugar de Curral das Freiras que no momento não passava de uma mera hipótese visto que muitos acessos estariam extremamente danificados e comportaria um elevado risco.

A fusão entre ribeiras e ruas ou até avenidas era notoriamente assustadora, muitas ribeiras simplesmente elevaram o seu leito com a acumulação de terras e rochas arrastadas desde as Serras o que fez com que as águas não encontrassem obstáculos à passagem pelas localidades, o r/c e caves de muitas casas completamente engolidos por enormes quantidades de terra, inclusive o mau estado em que ficaram diversas lojas de bens essenciais o que se torna particularmente complicado para os proprietários mas sobretudo para os clientes que ficam para já sem o único abastecimento em virtude da impossibilidade de outras deslocações, o amontoado de viaturas danificadas mais parecia um espaço de sucata, enfim, muito e muito trabalho pela frente, logo agora que a Madeira está a entrar numa das épocas de maior afluência de turistas ao início da Primavera…

O ambiente é de pesar, famílias, vidas inteiras que de um momento para o outro ficaram destroçadas... 
Uma ilha com uma economia dependente da sua imagem para o mundo e que precisa reerguer-se…


----------



## Skizzo (21 Fev 2010 às 15:59)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

Mais algumas fotos:


----------



## NunoBrito (21 Fev 2010 às 16:06)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*

*Sem palavras.*


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2010 às 16:08)

As fotos revelam bem a brutalidade de todo este evento.





.


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2010 às 16:12)

Carlos Dias disse:


> Tenho parentes na Vila de São Vicente , ao norte da Ilha e ainda não consegui ter noticias



Carlos, acabou de ser postado isto no twitter:



> «Presid de S. Vicente: Tudo bem neste momento em S. Vicente! (Uau! boas notícias!). Estão já ajudar a Ribeira Brava na Serra d'Água»
> 4 minutes ago   from TweetChat
> 
> «Presidente S. Vicente: Boaventura: tudo bem! Sem problemas! (uau!!!!!!!!!!!)»
> ...




As equipas de socorro pedem às pessoas para não irem para o Funchal que estão a atrapalhar as operações.


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Fev 2010 às 16:39)

Impressionante a quantidade de entulho pelas ruas do Funchal!


----------



## thunder_chaser (21 Fev 2010 às 16:56)

deixo a minha solidariedade para todos os habitantes da madeira, a perola do atlântico. sei o que este tipo de intempéries provoca. ja assisti a uma situação parecida aqui no distrito nas localidades do carregueiro, garvão, salvada, cabeça gorda, quintos ha uns anos atrás. um forte abraço alentejano!!!


----------



## Chingula (21 Fev 2010 às 16:57)

Vince disse:


> Um radar custa 2 milhões de euros
> 
> O IM que ironicamente ainda há pouco esteve na Madeira e pressionou sobre o assunto deve aproveitar esta tragédia para pressionar ainda mais. Nada tem de imoral fazê-lo nesta altura, pois os políticos e governantes, de todas as cores, este problema dos radares é transversal a décadas de diferentes governos, pois os políticos só metem trancas à porta com a casa roubada, e se não for agora não será nunca.
> 
> ...



O problema é complicado pois a Instituição Oficial (I.M.), não é politicamente relevante...desde que saiu do Ministério dos Transportes e das Comunicações...há muitos anos...é sistematicamente "abandonada" à sua sorte. 
Actualmente depende do Ministério da Ciência e do Ensino Superior - Ministro Mariano Gago, tendo passado para Ministério do Ambiente no primeiro Governo de Cavaco Silva. 
A lógica económicista, que se instalou no nosso País, é adversária do desenvolvimento do conhecimento e da ciência...daí a grande reserva no investimento em Técnicos adequados e Equipamentos...e é grave a tendência, que se instalou na nossa sociedade, para a funcionalização dos Cientistas.
Neste tempo de luto é bom que se reflita sobre o País em geral...espero que as autoridades e todos nós, aprendamos alguma coisa com esta calamidade.


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Fev 2010 às 18:08)

> *Autoridades fazem novo balanço de 42 mortos*
> 
> O secretário dos Assuntos Sociais revelou hoje que o número de vitimas mortais do temporal que assolou a região aumentou para 42 e o número de desaparecidos está a diminuir «drasticamente».
> O secretário dos Assuntos Sociais da Madeira revelou que o número de vitimas mortais do temporal que assolou a região aumentou esta tarde para 42, segundo dados oficiais. De acordo com Francisco Jardim Ramos, o número de desaparecidos está a diminuir «drasticamente».
> ...



fonte: tsf


----------



## Hazores (21 Fev 2010 às 19:48)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010*



alex vieria disse:


> Ele esta bem, segundo o vince disse a pouco aqui no própio forum. O norte onde mora o rog, não foi muito atingido!!! o pior foi na vertente sul da ilha. Hazores!!! Não te preocupes com ele esta tudo bem!!!



sim eu já tinha lido que ele morava na costa norte, mas como ainda não tinha visto nenhum post dele tornei a perguntar apenas para confirmar. ainda bem que não aconteceu nada de especial com os "nossos" colegas da madeira.

edit: afinal parece que ele já tinha postado aqui no forum eu é que não tinha visto...


----------



## Bergidum (21 Fev 2010 às 19:51)

Terribles imágenes. Estuve hace 21 años por estas fechas en la isla de Madeira, maravillosa y todavía poco turística.
Mis condolencias para esa estupenda gente, que no dudo sabrá reponerse.


----------



## david_palau (21 Fev 2010 às 21:21)

¡Qué triste lo que ha pasado en Madeira!

Un fuerte abrazo desde la isla de *GRAN CANARIA*. *Ánimo*


----------



## profgeo (21 Fev 2010 às 21:53)

ola pessoal boa tarde!!!!

estive hoje nas redondezas do mercado dos lavradores e digo-vos  nunca vi nada assim

há um cheiro intenso a gasolina, ruas com um metro de rochas de altura, estive a ver as limpezas da ribeira joao Gomes, e nunca vi nada assim. a ribeira agora corre na rua, e dentro da ribeira estão as maquinas em limpeza!!

nunca vi nada assim e triste ver a nossa cidade e claro toda a ilha da madeira assim

esteve ha pouco a dar nas noticias, que no parque dolce vita nao havia ninguem e que a estrada em frente ao dolce vita, elevou-se dois metros, já há uma brecha e há risco ruir aquela zona


----------



## rober (21 Fev 2010 às 23:29)

Un abrazo muy grande desde La Palma. En los foros de meteorología canarios siempre estamos pendientes de lo que pasa en Madeira.
¡ánimo!


----------



## alex vieria (22 Fev 2010 às 00:25)

rober disse:


> Un abrazo muy grande desde La Palma. En los foros de meteorología canarios siempre estamos pendientes de lo que pasa en Madeira.
> ¡ánimo!



Gracias por todo, rober, los canarios y los madeirenses tenemos mucho en comun entre nosotros, compartimos um clima muy parecido. Canarias es muy linda, me gusta Tenerife y La Gomera son muy parecidas a nuestra isla. La palma tambien claro esta!!! Un fuerte abrazo de aqui de Madeira!!!


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2010 às 00:51)

(c) Fotos ElPais


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Fev 2010 às 00:56)

Estou solidário com o povo madeirense que perdeu os seus bens e os seus entes queridos porque sei bem o que é estar a escassos metros desse tipo de tragédias... Os Açores também já foram palco desses eventos extremos por várias vezes por isso sei bem o que vocês estão a sentir!

Penso que essa tragédia não teria sido tão devastadora se não se tivessem cometido graves deficiências ao nível de planeamento urbanístico na Madeira. Há um certo desequilíbrio na ordem do ordenamento de território na Madeira que já vem de trás.

É incrível ver-se casas construídas em cima de falésias, construção de casas  em zonas propensas a leito de cheias, ribeiras estranguladas, e a saturação dos solos devido à construção excessiva de habitações.  Eu até ponho as mãos à cabeça. É suicídio autêntico os graves erros que se cometem aí na Madeira 

É claro depois que as consequências são desastrosas sempre que se proporcionam esses eventos climáticos extremos como esses e quem paga a factura são as próprias pessoas.

Em Portugal infelizmente existe uma grande falta de responsabilidade e de coerência no que diz respeito ao planeamento urbanístico.

Aqui nos Açores graças a deus isso não acontece e sempre que se verificam cheias espectaculares como a mais recente em 1999 na Povoação, a subida estrondosa da Ribeira de Além e da Ribeira de Pelames que vão desaguar à Vila da Povoação que tal como o Funchal situa-se também num enorme "anfiteatro", à beira-mar e que arrastou e destruiu casas, carros e matando várias pessoas, deveu-se sobretudo ao entupimento das mesmas ribeiras e não à excessiva construção urbanística que nós vemos na Madeira. Daí que os solos em certas zonas na Madeira estejam super saturados.

Há que apontar aqui o dedo também à falha humana porque culpar apenas e unicamente o tempo não será correcto fazê-lo. O homem tem aqui muitos dedos de culpa nessa tragédia.

Agora é altura de enterrar os mortos e tratar dos sobreviventes...


----------



## Sunderlandz (22 Fev 2010 às 01:18)

Esta imagem é chocante.
Posso até estar enganado mas parece-me ser um sapato e a perna de uma vitima que ficou dentro do veiculo.


----------



## afimeteo (22 Fev 2010 às 01:38)

Um forte abraço desde Gran Canaria, e desde Canarias em general, para os irmãos madeirenses  . E meu mais sentido pesa-me às famílias das victimas. Muito ânimo!!, os isleños sempre nos terminamos recuperando!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Fev 2010 às 01:38)

Que horror páh! 

Essa foto mexeu comigo agora e fez-me vir à memória lembranças horríveis aquando do desastre na Ribeira Quente.. Realmente é muito triste...
Mas também as pessoas foram apanhadas de surpresa.. Por isso que sempre quando há previsão de chuva forte eles avisam sempre para as pessoas não transitarem em zonas de perigo iminente como derrocadas e cheias.. Mas tb as pessoas não podiam adivinhar, até porque segundo soube não existe radar meteorológico na Madeira.
Espanta-me porque só existe um radar nos Açores e outro em Portugal Continental e não na Madeira.
Que política da treta temos nesse país.. Prefiro nem comentar senão ia dar panos para mangas 
Fico super revoltado com isso!!!

Fico aqui a pensar se essa tragédia repete-se novamente mas aqui na Povoação...

Sim porque partindo do princípio que a vila da Povoação fica encaixada num "anfiteatro" e rodeada por fortes contrafortes das serras da Tronqueira e que só nela vão desaguar 5 ribeiras ( Ribeira do Purgar, Ribeira dos Pelames, Ribeira dos Lagos, Ribeira do Além, e Ribeira das Pombas), dá que pensar 


Realmente é triste mas como já disse uma vez e torno a dizer culpem os políticos! Eles são os grandes culpados dessa tragédia. O tempo não conseguiu fazer isso tudo sozinho!!!


----------



## actioman (22 Fev 2010 às 02:13)

Este esquema está no site do IM, mas pelo que vejo é uma espécie de previsão do que algum dia será não? 







Fonte: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativa/observar.o.tempo/radar/index.html


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Fev 2010 às 02:27)

Hey.. que raio de mapa é esse?

Santa Maria agora passou para sudoeste de São Miguel??  lol na brinca..

Mas sim a Madeira merecia um radar meteorológico também.

Mas informaram-me que um radar nos Açores justificava-se devido à grande variabilidade atmosférica presente no arquipélago... se bem que isso não justifica tudo mas pronto.. é a política de um país chamado Portugal.

Desculpem-me mas essas coisas enervam-me!!!


----------



## Sergio Ortiz (22 Fev 2010 às 06:55)

todo o meu apoio às pessoas afectadas por esta fãs desgracia.A do tempo, nós gostamos de tempestades e chuvas fortes, mas quando estas tragédias ocorrem, vemos o lado trágico da meteo.Mis condoloencias sincero e todo o meu apoio afectados por este trágico sucesoUn grande abraço da ilha da Grã-ilha vizinha amigo Canaria.La lamenta a perda, como ao lado de você


----------



## excalibas (22 Fev 2010 às 10:03)

Penso que as seguintes imagens ilustram a quantidade de detritos e lama que foram arrastadas para o mar.










Fonte: Nasa Modis Rapid Response Team


----------



## arribes (22 Fev 2010 às 11:45)

Minhas sinceras condolências tamben a todos os Madeirenses desde Extremadura en Espanha


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2010 às 11:53)

_*Confirmadas vítimas mortais no estacionamento do centro comercial Anadia (SIC)*
As equipas da Protecção Civil que estão no parque de estacionamento do centro comercial da Anadia, que se encontra alagado, confirmaram a existência vítimas mortais naquele local. De acordo com relatos recolhidos pela SIC, várias pessoas entraram no parque antes das cheias e não chegaram a sair. _
in http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...estacionamento+do+centro+comercial+Anadia.htm


----------



## F_R (22 Fev 2010 às 12:35)

Ainda não tinha passado por cá.
Aproveito para dar força a todas as pessoas afectadas, principalmente às que perderam pessoas conhecidas.

Infelizmente parece que o numero de vitimas mortais vai continuar a aumentar.


----------



## Extreme (22 Fev 2010 às 12:51)

Bom dia
Sou um regular visitante do forum mas nunca me tinha chegado a inscrever nem a postar nada.
Perante o temporal que se abateu sobre a ilha da Madeira, achei que seria o momento indicado para escrever alguma coisa.
Sou descendente de madeireinses, toda a minha familia lá vive, não só no Funchal mas também noutros pontos da ilha. 
A Madeira, e particularmente o Funchal, estão associados às minhas melhores memórias: família, férias, bom tempo, natureza, calma e uma paisagem estonteante. 
O Funchal é, para mim, das cidades mais bonitas do mundo. Todo o enquadramento natural da cidade, num gigantesto e espectacular anfiteatro: nele está encaixado aquela que foi já condecorada por várias vezes com prémios como cidade mais limpa do país, ou cidade mais florida da Europa.
E agora? Com a baixa da cidade no estado em que está, com toneladas e toneladas de entulho, ribeiras a correrem onde não existiam. 
Com aquela intempérie toda, ao ver as imagens, até me vieram por várias vezes as lágrimas aos olhos.
No Sábado, quando acordei, como habitualmente faço, fui ao site do I.M. e quando não é o meu espanto que vejo a ilha da Madeira a vermelho por previsão de chuva muito forte.
Pensei logo que, por muita chuva que a ilha veja, e chove com muito mais intensidade do que em Lisboa por exemplo, mas por períodos de tempo muito curtos, nunca tinha visto um alerta vermelho por chuva na Madeira. A situação é mesmo de perigo, pensei.
Corri para o telefone e tentei entrar em contacto com os meus familiares, mas ja nao havia comunicações.
Liguei a televisão, e já estavam as imagens da catástrofe, em directo.
Agora, sei que toda a gente que lá conheço escapou incólume, sem danos materiais a registar sequer, mas nao consigo de deixar de sentir uma profunda tristeza por tudo o que aconteceu.
A Madeira é também, ao fim e ao cabo, a minha terra.


----------



## Knyght (22 Fev 2010 às 13:22)

Olá companheiros hoje a noite espero ter uma noite calma ainda tou a descansar já que no nosso serviço não houve problemas de maior e conseguimos repor a energia em tempo recorde em tuda a ilha.

Continuo a pedir a todos os companheiros que permaneçam em casa desde que não vaiam para trabalhar e fazer as limpezas que precisam ser feitas ir tirar fotos não é solução.

Mas agora o que mais importa meus amigos modelos meteorológicos os mais afincos já devem saber que não há modelos de alta resolução muito culpa de não existir cobertura de radar.
Creio que a grande cobertura meteorologia dos Azores advém do facto que ter duas bases militar. USA e França Ao qual em grande parte devem dar uma enorme quantidade de informação.

O instituto meteorologia vai estudar financiamento para 2 milhões de euros apenas? Seja tudo pelo amor de Deus e o mapa coloca-o no porto santo enfim espero que não fique na sombra da madeira (a madeira é muito mais alta). Mais a estação meteorologia do Arieiro desde o mau tempo de Dezembro encontra-se avariada... Enfim é que não é dois milhões de contos muito menos para a reparar.

Enfim creio que se tivesse-mos uma boa cobertura dava através de um estudo que tem de ser constante pois a cordilheira faz das suas, era possível lançar um aviso serio as populações e podemos pelo menos estar na situação de se dirigirem para a baixa para estar a trabalhar.

Aliás pelas 05h aqui no nosso site coloquei o triângulo vermelho por alguma razão. Tinhamos muito vento forte e o as centrais a ficar com enormes quantidades de água, e como sei porque os níveis de agua estão a muito tempo acima do normal para o ano porque os lençois de água estavam completamente cheios desde Dezembro.

Desculpem isto não é só por causa de algum empreendimento que foi efectuado para dar ao Funchal algum tipo de infraestruturas isto aconteceu sim porque temos um dos invernos mais chuvosos e tivemos precipitações recordes já no fim do inverno no dia 20 em poucas horas. Talvez precipitação em 24 horas aconteceu superiores em Dezembro contudo a infraestrutura que tem sido mantida consegui-o escoar as águas, ficou atulada porque os lençóis freáticos ficaram completamente sobrecarregados e arrebentaram pela encosta deviam ter imagens da agua a sair no meio da montanha como já vi quando subi.

Mais informo se julgam que aquelas ribeiras são pequenas estreitas, meus amigos elas ficam secas no verão.

*Atenção mais um alerta, começa a chover outra vez fortemente no Funchal*


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2010 às 14:56)

Aproveito também para mandar o meu abraço solidário ao povo madeirense. Neste momento complicado todos nós podemos contribuir um pouco para ajudar (uma vez que não podemos restituir a vida aqueles que a perderam).

Existem várias formas de ajudar. Deixo aqui apenas uma para exemplo:

Ligar o 760 100 999. Custo chamada 72 cêntimos, 50 dos quais revertem a favor do apoio ao povo Madeirense.


----------



## icewoman (22 Fev 2010 às 15:08)

Knyght disse:


> Olá companheiros hoje a noite espero ter uma noite calma ainda tou a descansar já que no nosso serviço não houve problemas de maior e conseguimos repor a energia em tempo recorde em tuda a ilha.
> 
> Continuo a pedir a todos os companheiros que permaneçam em casa desde que não vaiam para trabalhar e fazer as limpezas que precisam ser feitas ir tirar fotos não é solução.
> 
> ...




estao a enviar sms a informar de que o tempo irá piorar e para as pessoas nao sairem de casa!


----------



## alex vieria (22 Fev 2010 às 19:13)

Knyght disse:


> Existe demasiada gente no centro do Funchal sem a necessidade de lá estar... Logo nem sei o que diga, deixem as máquinas, camiões, equipas da câmara, do iga, da eem, efectuarem o seu trabalho circularem.



Foi uma convocatoria da ACIF (Associação de comércio e industria do funchal), não tenho culpa eu por mim fica em casa!!! mas estamos estudar projectos de linhas de creditos para todos os comércios tradicionais do centro do Funchal. O superior hierarquico diz que tenho que ir, é a minha obrigação!!!


----------



## stormy (22 Fev 2010 às 20:44)

o A.J.J esteve a falar na RTP1 e aprovou o encanamento das ribeiras...o que ele devia estar a referir era canalizar e nao encanar pois ao canalizar as ribeiras  bem e deixando muito espaço ( largura e altura) para elas correrem e fazendo diques  talvez se tenha ajudado a impedir mais danos mas encana-las com manilhas e meter estradas e ate bombas de gasolina em cima delas foi um grande erro!!


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

*Jardim teme que haja mais três dezenas de vítimas mortais*

O presidente do Governo Regional da Madeira admitiu a possibilidade de existirem cadáveres nos parques de estacionamento do centro comercial assim como corpos que foram arrastados para o mar sem hipótese de virem a ser resgatados.

Em entrevista exclusiva à RTP, Alberto João Jardim disse recear que ao número de vítimas mortais já confirmadas se possam vir a juntar os mais de 30 desaparecidos.

«Nós estamos ainda a trabalhar em escombros. O meu receio é que os 30 desaparecidos se venham a transformar em vidas perdidas», disse o presidente do Governo Regional da Madeira.

Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Hawk (22 Fev 2010 às 23:28)

Sou madeirense e vivi esta tragédia à distância, o que tornou tudo ainda mais angustiante. Recebi o telefonema da minha mãe, que mora a uma cota média da cidade do Funchal, em lágrimas dizendo que os carros estavam a ser arrastados pela minha rua abaixo. O curso de água que lá passa não tem mais que 1 metro de largura, e está a uma cota mais elevada que qualquer uma das ribeiras pelo que fiquei incrédulo. A chamada cai, não consigo chamar para a Madeira. Estava já a tratar da minha ida para lá o mais rápido possível quando volto a conseguir estabelecer contacto. As notícias foram terríveis. As chamadas para o 112 são traumáticas, quando do outro lado se ouve que não se se podiam salvar carros porque havia gente a morrer um pouco por toda a ilha.

Vendo as imagens, realço uma grande diferença para o temporal de 93. Em 93 o caudal das ribeiras foi subindo de forma gradual, tendo atingido o seu pico durante a noite, o que apanhou muita gente desprevenida e as mortes de então, à semelhança do que acontece num qualquer rio nos dias mais chuvosos de Inverno.

Mas desta vez foi diferente. A subida foi gradual mas a páginas tantas ouve uma descarga, como se de uma barragem a ceder se tratasse que levou tudo à frente nas principais ribeiras do Funchal. Mas não só nas ribeiras. Zonas como a Pena e mesmo na minha casa, onde passam pequenos trilhos de água que a maior parte das pessoas nem sabe, atingiram caudais incríveis em ruas pouco habituadas a este tipo de situação. Foi como se alguma das montanhas na serra tivesse desabado.

No meio da desgraça, a sorte de tudo se ter passado num Sábado. Estivéssemos a falar de um dia de semana e receio que estaríamos a contar não dezenas de vítimas, mas milhares...

Muita obra há pela frente, mas os madeirenses já deram mostram que são capazes de ultrapassar os infortúnios da vida. É quase meia-noite e vê-se centenas de holofotes das máquinas e camiões a trabalhar no Funchal para tentar compor as coisas. Para devolver à nossa cidade a beleza que merece e que aqueles que partiram tenham o condão de motivar os que ficaram a não cometer os erros do passado.


----------



## Nuno (23 Fev 2010 às 00:33)

Queria desde já dar os meus pêsames as famílias das vitimas, e deixar um grande abraço a todos os Madeirenses, que tenham uma grande força e que tudo se vai ultrapassar. Muita força e coragem


----------



## Knyght (23 Fev 2010 às 01:54)

*Hawk*
O lençol freático que expandiu-se e destruiu as babosas foi o que desceu e limpou a Pena.

Algo com 5km a descer de entulho por entre as casas, pelas ruas.

P.S:. Mas os pseudo intelectuais dizem que é o mau planeamento, logo nas babosas (limite da serra, capela centenária, zona húmida e fria que ninguém fez mais lá nada...)


----------



## PDias (23 Fev 2010 às 09:28)

Bom dia,

um abraço especial e sentido para todos os Madeirenses que passaram por esta terrível situação.

A percepção que eu tenho ao ver as imagens dessa tragédia, é que como diz o Hawk no relato vivido por ele, parece que rebentou uma barrragem ou uma parte da montanha cedeu, tal a violência e proporção daquelas águas e detritos, realmente bastante assustador!

Força Madeirenses!


----------



## pedrofreak (23 Fev 2010 às 09:43)

foi mesmo terrivel  as forças da natureza sao implacaveis  
acham que podemos ter a tempestade aqui?  pos estamos a 1500 km da madeira(eu sou do porto),e mta das vezes o mau tempo la,foge para aqui estou receoso


----------



## Hawk (23 Fev 2010 às 17:34)

Um aterro improvisado para limpar as principais ruas da cidade. Devagar mas com alguma eficiência, o Funchal começa a ganhar forma novamente:





E um dos principais acessos ao porto do Funchal é agora uma ribeira improvisada que a montante tem um túnel rodoviário.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2010 às 22:29)

Madeira: O antes e o depois da catástrofe. À esquerda podemos ver a capela de Nossa Senhora da Conceição dias antes da grande tempestade que assolou o arquipélago madeirense. Já na fotografia à direita, e depois das grandes chuvas, encontramos uma realidade totalmente diferente.©DR

SOL


----------



## Vince (23 Fev 2010 às 23:43)

Knyght disse:


> Essa imagem é impressionante essa é a tal capela centenária,nada de intervenção urbanística foi feita desde a sua construção!



Sim, tem havido algum exagero nos últimos dias. Dá-me a impressão que algumas pessoas nem conhecem a realidade da ilha da Madeira onde para se ter um aeroporto grande se tiveram que colocar pilares no mar por falta de terrenos planos. Não duvido alguns problemas sejam por ordenamento do território, mas outros não tanto assim, orografia complexa com água a correr por todo o lado, o belo e fascinante desta vez tornou-se trágico. A Madeira é mesmo assim, e encontrar culpados para tudo teríamos que recuar à colonização da Ilha. Tal como culpar os franceses por terem construído Nova Orleães onde construíram, ou terem colonizado os Açores em cima de vulcões e falhas sísmicas, ou mesmo a capital Lisboa também em zona sísmica se um dia ocorrer um novo grande terramoto. Há que estudar bem estas tragédias e tudo fazer para as prevenir e minimizar no futuro.


----------



## Knyght (24 Fev 2010 às 00:17)

Esta artéria fica reparada até ao fim de semana, a conduta de alta pressão de água potável foi reparada pelas 17h de hoje, a mesma que se vê a criar um repuxo de água.

Já tomei banho em casa!


----------



## rufer (26 Fev 2010 às 22:29)

Enviaram-me este vídeo de uma reportagem feita em 2008. É impressionante aquilo que é dito com o que aconteceu.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2010 às 23:16)

rufer disse:


> Enviaram-me este vídeo de uma reportagem feita em 2008. É impressionante aquilo que é dito com o que aconteceu.
> 
> YouTube- TragÃ©dia na Madeira: Um desastre jÃ¡ anunciado hÃ¡ dois anos (VersÃ£o 5 Minutos)



Uma bela e triste reportagem...Sr. Alberto ponha os olhos nisto...


----------



## rijo (27 Fev 2010 às 01:20)

*Imagens satélite do que afectou a madeira*

​


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2010 às 11:34)

*Tempestade na Madeira poderia ter sido prevista, avança professor do Instituto Superior Técnico*

 Tragédia na Madeira - Entrevista com o Prof. Delgado Domingos


----------



## profgeo (10 Mar 2010 às 01:57)

1.10


----------



## profgeo (10 Mar 2010 às 01:57)

tenhu encontrado cada video!!


----------



## profgeo (10 Mar 2010 às 01:58)

no video anterior vimos o panico, na zona n mercado dos lavradores, quando uma onda de detritos e agua parte metade da ponte


----------



## profgeo (10 Mar 2010 às 02:00)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsSd--928Kw"]YouTube- Mau tempo no Funchal 2[/ame]    aqui ate a rua e o mercado estremece


----------



## rogers (10 Mar 2010 às 12:36)

Já leram a notícia do expresso?

: http://aeiou.expresso.pt/instituto-de-meteorologia-contesta-previsoes-de-delgado-domingos=f569961


O que acham?


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2010 às 12:44)

rogers disse:


> Já leram a notícia do expresso?
> 
> : http://aeiou.expresso.pt/instituto-de-meteorologia-contesta-previsoes-de-delgado-domingos=f569961
> 
> ...



Esse assunto tem um tópico próprio:
Tragédia na Madeira - Entrevista com o Prof. Delgado Domingos


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2010 às 23:51)

Tragédia na Madeira fez hoje um mês:

Reportagem RTP Madeira


----------



## alex vieria (25 Mar 2010 às 00:52)

Fotos do antes e depois. Aqui mostra a força de vontade do povo madeirense em voltar o mais rapidamente a normalidade!!! E conseguimos!!!


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2010 às 14:10)

Os cruzeiros estão de volta e em força ao porto do Funchal.








Marginal do Funchal, o que foi e o que é.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2010 às 14:18)

AnDré disse:


> Os cruzeiros estão de volta e em força ao porto do Funchal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O povo madeirense tem uma força surpreendente.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2010 às 22:20)

*[NASA Earth Obseervatory] Acima da Ilha da Madeira*

As imagens detalhadas abaixo, captadas pelo sensor ALI (Advanced Land Imager) a bordo do satélite EO-1, da NASA, em 7 de março de 2007, mostra como as montanhas íngremes e as ravinas profundas contribuíram para o desastre das inundações deste mês de Fevereiro de 2010. Em 20 de fevereiro de 2010, chuvas torrenciais inundaram a ilha portuguesa da Madeira. Água, pedras e lama jorraram pelas encostas íngremes da ilha, inundando as ruas da capital, Funchal, e outras cidades na costa povoada da ilha ao sul. Quando as enchentes diminuíram, o saldo humano desta tragédia foram pelo menos 42 mortos e 13 desaparecidos.





CopyRight@EarthObservatory

A topografia da paisagem local é caracterizada basicamente pelas montanhas íngremes e pelas ravinas profundas. Ambas as formas aparecem muito nitidamente na imagem acima, que fornece uma visão ampla das comunidades afetadas pelas inundações. A ilha da Madeira aumenta acentuadamente para fora do Oceano Atlântico, onde o seu pico mais elevado atinge uma altitude de 1.862 metros (6.100 pés). A declividade do terreno assegura que a água vai escorrer pelas montanhas até o litoral durante as tempestades extremas, como a que atingiu a ilha em 20 de fevereiro; deslizamentos ocasionais nas encostas íngremes são inevitáveis.
As profundas ravinas determinam o caminho que a água habitualmente percorre para fora da ilha. Na sombra do sol da manhã, as ravinas são como rugas escuras se espalhando a partir do centro da ilha nesta imagem. As cidades, identificas nas imagens pela cor terracota dos telhados, são construídas principalmente no entorno das ravinas, com duas exceções notáveis. A pequena vila da Ribeira Brava fica na boca de um grande desfiladeiro que se estende do centro da ilha. A cidade experimentou inundações e deslizamentos mortais em 20 de fevereiro.



CopyRight@EarthObservatory

A segunda exceção é Funchal, capital da Ilha, mostrada na imagem acima, em detalhe. Três rios correm das montanhas para a cidade. As ravinas profundas que trazem dois dos rios para a cidade são evidentes na imagem. Os rios são margeados por algumas das principais estradas da cidade, formando um "v" ao se encontrarem perto do porto. Estes rios agem como um funil, trazendo a enchente para o centro da cidade antes de enterrar o porto. Funchal também sofreu danos severos na parte alta da cidade, onde a enchente arrastou carros e casas, e e causou deslizamentos de terra nas encostas íngremes das montanhas.

Rascunho Geo ©


----------



## Hawk (30 Out 2010 às 16:00)

Ao ver alguns vídeos do mau tempo registado na Madeira a 20 de Outubro encontrei este vídeo ainda referente à tragédia do 20 de Fevereiro que creio não ter passado por aqui. Mostra o esforço e a dificuldade incríveis para salvar uma pessoa quando uma das principais ruas do Funchal se transformou num rio com lama e pedras. É visível, mesmo neste vídeo de curta duração, o contínuo aumento do caudal da torrente. 


E ainda o salvamento de um cidadão isolado numa bomba de gasolina que foi a sua "ilha" no meio da ribeira.


----------



## Knyght (30 Out 2010 às 22:18)

andres disse:


> O povo madeirense tem uma força surpreendente.



Obrigado amigo


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2010 às 14:35)

*Jackpot de 44 milhões foi para sociedade na Madeira*



> Uma sociedade composta por 20 madeirenses residentes nas freguesias de Santo António e S.Roque, no Funchal, alguns afectados pelo temporal de 20 de Fevereiro e com carências, venceu esta semana o "jackpot" do Euromilhões, apurou a agência Lusa.
> 
> A informação foi confirmada à agência Lusa pela proprietária da papelaria da Penteada, na freguesia de S.Roque, no Funchal, onde os boletins foram registados.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Nov 2010 às 17:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Jackpot de 44 milhões foi para sociedade na Madeira*



Desta vez a sorte sorriu a quem mais precisa,ainda bem


----------



## jonhfx (7 Jan 2011 às 11:58)

*2010 foi o mais chuvoso dos últimos 145 anos*



> Relatório final do Observatório destaca meses de Fevereiro, Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro
> 2010 foi o mais chuvoso dos últimos 145 anos
> O ano civil (Janeiro a Dezembro) de 2010 foi o mais chuvoso desde 1865, tendo sido registados 1469.0 mm de precipitação. De acordo com o balanço do Observatório de Meteorologia do Funchal, só no distante ano de 1895 foram registados valores semelhantes, tendo nessa altura a Região observado 1420.0 mm, valor muito próximo do atingido em 2010.
> De acordo com Vítor Prior, delegado regional da Madeira do Observatório, o ano de 2010 foi caracterizado por valores de precipitação máxima diária e mensais elevados, com episódios de precipitação intensa, em especial nos meses de Fevereiro, Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro. Ao longo do ano hidrológico 2009/2010 foram registados na estação do Funchal/Observatório um total de 1222.0 mm, isto é 625.6 mm acima do valor normal 1971-2000 (596.4 mm), o que corresponde ao 2.º maior valor de precipitação anual, no ano hidrológico, desde 1865. O maior valor de precipitação anual neste período foi 1311.1 mm em 1920.
> ...



In: Jornal da Madeira http://www.jornaldamadeira.pt/not2008.php?Seccao=14&id=172074&sdata=2011-01-07


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2011 às 12:59)

Madeira: vídeo amador chega à National Geographic

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/u...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2011 às 15:24)

Pois é faz amanhã 1 ano que aconteceu esse violento temporal na madeira.


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2011 às 16:57)

*Há um ano atrás*

(Animação satélite - Vapor de água na atmosfera 05h00-13h30 / 20 Fevereiro 2010)























*Um ano depois*
*Alguns artigos e reportagens na imprensa de hoje*


- Um ano após a tragédia, geólogo defende instrução da população (RR)
- A recuperação de uma ilha (Público)
- Um ano depois da enxurrada (JN)
- Um ano depois, Madeira está mais limpa mas por requalificar (Público)
- Houve 48 mortos e não há responsabilização criminal  (Público)
- Um ano depois, a Madeira tenta recuperar da tragédia de 20 de Fevereiro de 2010 (DN)
- Na Madeira há cicatrizes que tardam mais a sarar (DN)
- As diferenças entre o Funchal do dia do temporal e o de hoje (CM)
- Madeira perdeu 100 mil turistas (Sabado)
- Madeira: Um ano depois da catástrofe  (Expresso)
- Tragédia na Madeira foi há um ano: Recorde as imagens (Caras)
- Igreja da Ribeira Brava homenageou vítimas da catástrofe (DN Madeira)
- Igreja do Monte invoca memória das vítimas (DN Madeira)
- Governantes não aprenderam com o 20 de Fevereiro (DN Madeira)
- PS-Madeira acusa Governo Regional de beneficiar "patos bravos (Expresso)
- Câmara do Funchal ainda só recebeu 915 mil euros para a reconstrução (LUSA)
- Quercus alerta que continuam a ser cometidos erros na Madeira (TSF)
- Igreja madeirense já ajudou cerca de 500 famílias (Jornal Madeira)
- Prefiro pensar no presente e não no passado ou no futuro (Jornal Madeira)
- PCP vai propor debate de urgência sobre reconstrução da Madeira (Público)
- Nas zonas altas do Funchal morreram seis pessoas da mesma família (RTP)
- Madeira, um ano depois: em Tabua casas e estradas esperam reconstrução (RTP)
- Madeira, um ano depois: Ribeira Brava tenta reerguer-se (RTP)
- Madeira, um ano depois: elevadores e parques de estacionamento submersos (RTP)
- Madeira, um ano depois: missa na igreja do Monte (RTP)
- Entrevista com o presidente da Câmara do Funchal (RTP)
- Inundações da Madeira recordadas um ano depois (RTP)
- Turismo dá sinais de recuperação na Madeira (RTP)
- Madeira, depois da tragédia (TVI)
- Madeira, um ano depois (TVI)









*No fórum*

 Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010 (Página 19)
 Temporal trágico na Madeira - 20 de Fevereiro 2010


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2011 às 17:56)

A primeira notícia merece ser destacada:



> *Madeira: Um ano após a tragédia, geólogo defende instrução da população*
> 
> Não adianta ter tecnologia se as pessoas não souberem o que fazer em caso de alerta, diz Domingos Rodrigues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knyght (20 Fev 2011 às 20:18)

Sim merece ser muito bem destacada!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2011 às 23:46)

*E esta ?*



"(...) A propósito de ataques à Região, o presidente do Governo deu o _exemplo dos alertas «coloridos» da meteorologia, que acabam por dar má imagem da Madeira, lesando o seu turismo."_

Jornal da Madeira


----------



## Chingula (11 Mar 2011 às 16:58)

Gerofil disse:


> *E esta ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lamentável vindo de onde vem...mas é muito comum em Portugal infelizmente.
Ao menos devia ser informado que os tais "coloridos", são sistemas que estão a ser implementados e adoptados em todos os Países.


----------



## Knyght (11 Mar 2011 às 18:21)

Chingula disse:


> Lamentável vindo de onde vem...mas é muito comum em Portugal infelizmente.
> Ao menos devia ser informado que os tais "coloridos", são sistemas que estão a ser implementados e adoptados em todos os Países.



Chingula há uma razão para se dizer isso, porque a gravidade reside em:

1º A população não sabe o que fazer em relação a cada grau de aviso. A instrução que por exemplo deveriam ser os técnicos do IM e da Protecção Civil a disponibilizar nas escolas com palestras e não em simples panfletos (coisa que também não existe... mas é irrelevante o que é relevante é existir conhecimento)

2º É publicitado então aqui na Madeira avisos amarelos como se fossem os fim do mundo, se até os jornalistas tivessem o discernimento que um aviso amarelo as pessoas podem viajar, que devem ir trabalhar mas deixar as sarjetas e saídas de casa limpas, e devem ter particular cuidado de seguir as previsões a conversa era muito mais anema.
Laranja que as pessoas devem tomar medidas e evitar deslocações desnecessárias, etc.

3º Chegamos a ter engarrafamentos de pais a ir buscar filhos as escolas em avisos laranjas que é a situação mais perigosa possível.

4º Tem sido prejudicial porque o turismo poderá pensar que encontrará um caos constante que não é verdade. E o outro caos é que os serviços não tem funcionado de forma correcta.

Tempo e se for feita devida formação o aviso será natural e as pessoas deixarem de estar em pânico. Mas tem ficado por isso tais palavras...

Por exemplo no meu serviço já esta tudo coordenado que em aviso laranja ninguém tira folgas, no vermelho se tiver mesmo de férias mas que esteja na Madeira deverá se possível apresentar-se no serviço.


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2011 às 18:47)

Gerofil disse:


> *E esta ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este tipo de frases é que acabam por lesar o turismo. O presidente do Governo da Madeira deve achar os potenciais turistas são uns atrasados mentais.


----------



## Chingula (11 Mar 2011 às 23:06)

Knyght disse:


> Chingula há uma razão para se dizer isso, porque a gravidade reside em:
> 
> 1º A população não sabe o que fazer em relação a cada grau de aviso. A instrução que por exemplo deveriam ser os técnicos do IM e da Protecção Civil a disponibilizar nas escolas com palestras e não em simples panfletos (coisa que também não existe... mas é irrelevante o que é relevante é existir conhecimento)
> 
> ...



Penso que se houver bom senso e sentido da responsabilidade, a sociedade, seja em que parte do Mundo for, perceberá que certas atitudes e avisos são de interesse geral...ou seja, também do seu interesse.
O que se passa...é que certos protagonistas gostam de tirar partido de determinados acontecimentos, achincalhando muito trabalho sério e que não pode (nem nunca poderá) ser exacto por razões óbvias, já muitas vezes explicadas, com elevação, aqui neste fórum.
Sucede que o I.M. (visado neste caso) faz o que pode, com os meios técnicos e tecnológicos que os sucessivos governos deste País lhe disponibilizam...
Quanto ao turismo não tenho a opinião expressa no ponto 4, mas não sou técnico da área...mas o argumento faz-me lembrar o "apertar do cinto Nacional...para os mercados lá fora verem..." o resultado há-de se ver...


----------



## Knyght (12 Mar 2011 às 00:13)

O ponto 4 é mais sobre o turista nacional, mesmo aqui no fórum mesmo sem algum dia cá virem dizeram que a construção na Madeira era X e Y, algo que não é rigosamente verdade...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2011 às 23:41)

*Mortes no temporal da Madeira sem responsáveis*

O Ministério Público ordenou o arquivamento da investigação ao temporal que atingiu a Madeira em Fevereiro do ano passado. O procurador entendeu que não há responsáveis pela morte das 48 vítimas da tragédia. Os familiares já estão a ser informados.
A 20 de Fevereiro do ano passado, a água invadiu Santo António, junto ao Funchal. A enxurrada arrastou toneladas de lama e uma grua que estava a ser usada na construção de um viaduto. Várias pessoas morreram.
No mesmo dia trágico, o temporal deitou abaixo a Capela das Babosas, junto a um aterro ilegal. A população chorou a morte de nove moradores. O Ministério Público quis saber se nestas, como em outras situações, houve responsabilidades de âmbito criminal já que, na altura da tragédia, vários ambientalistas e políticos tinham apontado o dedo à infracção de uma série de regras urbanas. Mais de um ano depois da tragédia, o Ministério Público entende que não há responsáveis pela morte das 48 vítimas do temporal.
De acordo com o jornal Público, a investigação concluiu que todas as mortes foram acidentais e resultaram de causas naturais. Não houve, segundo os investigadores, indícios de actos humanos, voluntários ou negligentes, que tenham provocado ou feito aumentar o número de vítimas. O processo termina, assim, sem qualquer acusação. Os familiares das 48 vítimas estão já a ser informados.
Para o secretário regional dos Assuntos Sociais da Madeira, o arquivamento do inquérito "é o culminar de um processo doloroso para as famílias". "É o culminar de um processo de um período de muito sofrimento e o Ministério Público trabalhou célere para bem das famílias que perderam os seus familiares", disse à agência Lusa Francisco Ramos. O secretário regional adiantou que com o encerramento do inquérito, as famílias vão poder resolver "partilhas, receber os dividendos e as pensões" a que têm direito.

Fonte: Sic on line


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2011 às 22:24)

*Oposição contra desvio de verbas do temporal na Madeira *

*Festas do Natal e Carnaval e parceria com a Vialitoral*

O desvio de verbas atribuídas à reconstrução do temporal para despesas de funcionamento, nomeadamente as festas do Natal e Carnaval e para a parceria público-privada com a Vialitoral, está a ser repudiada pelos partidos de oposição na Madeira.
*Sem justificar a ilegalidade confirmada pelo Tribunal de Contas, o presidente do governo regional ameaçou reagir "em legítima defesa" contra a auditoria que considera uma "perseguição".* "Sempre que estamos neste período próximo de eleições, aparecem umas entidades que são da República prontas a nos fazer da vida um inferno", queixou-se Alberto João Jardim que ontem, em "esclarecimento" distribuído pelo seu gabinete, veio alegar que "a lei de meios não se esgota no processo da reconstrução". "Quem inferniza os madeirenses é o próprio presidente do governo", reagiu o grupo parlamentar do PS, que considera o desvio "um descarado roubo aos madeirenses, sobretudo às vítimas da tragédia". Os socialistas acusam também o governo de ter mentido no parlamento, ao negar o desvio quando foi interpelado sobre uma anterior auditoria do TC, segundo a qual o governo madeirense tinha utilizado na reconstrução apenas 29,5 por cento dos 191,3 milhões de euros recebidos, no ano passado, no âmbito da referida lei criada por Sócrates para auxiliar a Madeira.
Ao manifestar o seu "mais vivo repúdio" pela "utilização indevida e criminosa dessas verbas, que deveriam ser para ajudar quem mais necessita", o BE diz que a confirmação pelo TC ocorre "numa altura em que a ajuda não chegou a muitas pessoas atingidas pela intempérie" de 20 de Fevereiro de 2010. Roberto Almada lembra ainda que o Bloco "foi o único partido na Assembleia da República que não votou a favor desta lei de meios, exactamente por entender que esta abria portas para a aplicação de verbas em situações que nada tinham a ver com o temporal". 
Em sede de contraditório, *o governo regional alegou ao TC que as verbas dos empréstimos contraídos ao abrigo da lei de meios não se encontram consignadas ao programa de reconstrução, podendo ser utilizadas em qualquer outra finalidade*, desde que seja salvaguardada a execução desse programa. Mas o tribunal rebateu, esclarecendo que "a flexibilização dos empréstimos contratados ao abrigo" daquele diploma "não significa que a administração regional pode, na aplicação das correspondentes verbas, desviar-se das finalidades legalmente prescritas para os empréstimos de médio e longo prazo".

Tolentino de Nóbrega

Fonte: PÚBLICO



Realmente já não entendo até onde vai a fronteira entre o legal e a corrupção. Alberto João Jardim tem consciência limpa quando apoia a realização de festas com o dinheiro dos impostos de quem trabalha, esquecendo-se do temporal ocorrido?
*Este devia-se juntar a outros que levaram o país ao fundo.*
Gerofil


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2012 às 14:46)

A convective system passes over the Portuguese island of Madeira, where heavy rains caused flash floods and landslides. Multiple casualties were reported as a consequence of this severe event. The loop (left) of the Convective Rainfall Rate (CRR) instantaneous rain rates shows the event from 00:00 to 17:30 UTC

Fonte: Eumetsat


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2013 às 00:09)

*Catastrophic Flash Flood (Madeira Island) 20 February 2010:*

http://www.eumetrain.org/data/9/91/index.htm


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2013 às 00:21)

Fonte: http://iniciativariscos.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/nuno-moreira-ipma.pdf


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2015 às 00:56)

As quantidades de precipitação caídas na Madeira neste temporal não são de modo algum inéditas.
Como exemplo, nesta mensagem são indicados alguns valores extremos superiores ao registado no Areeiro. Na publicação mencionada nessa mensagem, o estudo incide sobre as séries de todas as precipitações diárias máximas para todas as estações do arquipélago.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Fev 2016 às 17:48)

Encontrei este álbum publico com imensas fotos deste dia.
Possui imagens impressionantes, e tendo em conta muitas fotos "já se foram" aqui fica.




*
Outras quase 150 fotos:*
https://www.facebook.com/albertojoa....121814977938585.20914.100003302511659&type=3

"Lembrar para não esquecer"


----------



## Hawk (21 Fev 2016 às 17:19)

Fez ontem um ano que a Madeira acordou com um incrível temporal que ceifou 50 vidas principalmente na áreas urbanas do Funchal e Ribeira Brava.

Algumas obras foram feitas ao longo destes 6 anos no sentido de prevenir futuros desastres, as maiores das quais foram a juncão das fozes das ribeiras de João Gomes e Santa Luzia, e a construção de açudes de retenção de material sólido ao longo do curso das ribeiras. 

A foto abaixo, da autoria de Raimundo Quintal, mostra que o Funchal será sempre uma cidade um tanto ou quanto vulnerável já que é fácil perceber para onde escorre as quantidades absurdas de água que caem naquelas montanhas sobranceiras ao Funchal em eventos desta natureza.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2020 às 20:53)

Faz amanhã 10 anos sobre a tragédia na Madeira, todos nós ficámos estupefactos com as imagens que vinham da Madeira, num cenário dantesco e quase surreal, morreram 47 pessoas e 4 desaparecidos.

*Enxurradas na Madeira. Dez anos depois, habitantes mantêm vivas as memórias do dia trágico *

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/en...tem-vivas-as-memorias-do-dia-tragico_v1206162


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 21:03)

já visitei a ilha a orografia não perdoa vi casas em locais onde nunca pensei que podia construir, ainda vi a zona do porto com os detritos das cheias


----------



## Hawk (20 Fev 2020 às 10:11)

Resumo meteorológico do dia 20 de Fevereiro, em números. Hoje, com maior sensibilidade para os números do que tinha em 2010, acho-os ainda mais incríveis.

Aqueles 78.5 mm (Areeiro) e 51.3 mm (Funchal) que caíram à mesma hora (entre as 09h e as 10h) foram o principal razão para a tragédia. Quando essa carga monumental de água caíu, os solos já nem estavam a absorver nada. Toda a água que caíu no Areeiro veio desaguar ao Funchal onde também caía chuva diluviana.

De resto, de salientar os 372.4 mm em 12h no Areeiro, mas a estação pifou às 18h. O IPMA na altura não descartou a possibilidade de 500 mm/24h terem caído em alguns locais da ilha. De notar também que o ano hidrológico no Funchal levava, a 20 de Fevereiro, 1011 mm quando a média histórica era de 400 mm...






https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...WHZhhY/cli_20100201_20100228_pcl_mm_md_pt.pdf


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2020 às 21:24)

*Temporal de 20 de fevereiro de 2010
A meteorologia na Madeira 10 anos depois*
Na sequência de episódios de precipitação forte em finais de 2009 e durante o ano de 2010, em particular aquela que esteve associada à bem conhecida tempestade que assolou a Ilha da Madeira no dia 20 de fevereiro de 2010, reconheceu-se desde logo que seria indispensável reforçar a observação meteorológica na Madeira, em particular a rede de estações meteorológicas automáticas (EMAs).

No dia 20 de fevereiro de 2010, o Arquipélago da Madeira contava com 9 EMAs, das quais 2 tinham sido instaladas em 2009 (Caniçal e Santa/Lombo da Terça). Hoje o Arquipélago da Madeira conta com 21 EMAs as quais permitem acompanhar em tempo real (hora a hora) o estado do tempo, em particular no que se refere a episódios de precipitação forte, temperaturas do ar altas e vento forte.

Atendendo à ausência de observações no mar, reconheceu-se também que seria indispensável a instalação de um radar meteorológico e de uma rede de detetores de trovoadas que permitissem, atempadamente e por observação remota, diagnosticar e acompanhar a evolução do estado do tempo, particularmente no que se refere à precipitação.
Assim, com o apoio financeiro de projetos, submetidos ao POSEUR, foi possível a instalação de um radar meteorológico de dupla polarização durante o ano de 2017, tendo entrado em funcionamento operacional no dia 1 de janeiro de 2018, a instalação, em meados de 2019, de um novo sistema de observação em altitude (MW41) que permite a utilização de radiossondas de última geração e ainda, a instalação de uma rede de detetores de trovoadas durante o ano de 2019, a qual se encontra em fase pré-operacional, mas cuja entrada em funcionamento operacional está prevista para meados de março de 2020.

Acresce que a ilha da Madeira apresenta características únicas em Portugal, devido ao facto de ter dimensões relativamente reduzidas, apresentar uma montanha com uma altitude máxima da ordem dos 1850 m, declives muito acentuados e ainda, uma orientação perpendicular à circulação predominante de norte/nordeste. Neste contexto, os modelos numéricos de previsão do tempo apresentam algumas limitações, as quais advêm, nomeadamente, da representação simplificada da topografia da ilha. Deste modo, todos os sistemas de observação referidos permitiram melhorar os desempenhos dos modelos do ECMWF e AROME para a região da Madeira, assegurando, por exemplo, a diminuição dos erros de previsão de parâmetros junto à superfície como a temperatura, humidade relativa e vento, bem como o acompanhamento das zonas onde ocorre precipitação, na qual se inclui a queda de neve.

Outro projeto relevante e transversal, financiado pelo POSEUR, e em implementação no IPMA/sede, consiste num novo Sistema de Visualização Integrada de informação meteorológica que permitirá aos meteorologistas que têm a seu cargo a vigilância e previsão do estado do tempo em todo o território nacional, melhorar a qualidade dos serviços prestados à população em geral, aos órgãos de comunicação social e à Proteção Civil, no que se refere essencialmente à segurança de vidas e bens, designadamente em situações de elevada perigosidade meteorológica.

Uma análise geral ao que tem sido feito na RAM e a nível nacional, permite-nos reconhecer que houve melhorias significativas nos meios de observação e da previsão, para além da reformulação da emissão de avisos meteorológicos no Arquipélago da Madeira que, em princípio, nos podem deixar mais seguros, embora não possa ser posta de parte a elevada vulnerabilidade aos fenómenos extremos, já vividos e que com certeza estarão associados às alterações climáticas, bem visíveis pelo aumento da temperatura média do ar, ondas de calor mais frequentes e alteração substancial dos padrões da precipitação e do vento.

De referir que o maior valor da precipitação anual no Funchal foi registado em 2010 (1477,0 mm) e o mais baixo em 2019 (244,5 mm). A temperatura média anual no Funchal em 2019 foi 20,6 °C, igual ao valor registado em 2004 (20,6 °C), sendo estes os maiores valores médios anuais registados desde 1865.

Fonte: IPMA

Tendo em conta as caraterísticas da ilha, será sempre bastante vulnerável a estes eventos extremos que possam ocorrer no futuro. Quando lá estive no ano passado, fiquei chocado com certas construções que nem deviam ter sido permitidas.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2020 às 01:45)

Relembro estes valores recolhidos de um estudo do IPMA sobre a precipitação na ilha da Madeira: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/cooperacao-com-o-ipma.5253/pagina-5#post-491515

A topografia da ilha mostra claramente que nunca poderiam ser feitas construções e canalizações de ribeiras em certas zonas. A história da urbanização da ilha é muito curta, climática e geologicamente falando. Quanto mais construção for sendo feita maior será a destruição em eventos  de precipitação que ciclicamente ocorrem. Mas como as responsabilidades são sempre temporalmente mais curtas do que os períodos de recorrência destes eventos, ninguém vai assumir o controle eficaz das urbanizações e a remoção das que estão em conflito claro com o escoamento das águas e detritos arrastados nas enxurradas. Periodicamente assistiremos a tragédias cada vez maiores. Só não olha para a topografia e não vê a evidência quem não quer.


----------



## PEAT88 (18 Out 2020 às 20:03)




----------

